# Conceptos en electronica.



## Negao (Abr 9, 2012)

Saludos.
He tratado de encontrar temas similares o parecidos.O soy muy malo utilizando el buscador o no se parecen a lo que pregunto.
Veran.
Me he dado de alta hace poco en este foro con una finalidad clara.Aprender como funciona la Electronica en su concepto mas practico.
Desde hace un tiempo atras me dedico a reparar electrodomesticos,quizas con mucha suerte, con resultados buenos en lo general.
Desmonto placas y sin saber casi nada (algo se,he leido,he estudiado)hago funcionar muchos de ellos.
Vengo del mundo de la informatica y soy 100% autodidacta.Actualmente desarrollo juegos en ActionScripts (el lenguaje de Flash) y este es un Lenguaje orientado a objetos.
Ufff,como me cuesta hacer la pregunta,por favor sean benevolos...
¿Es un circuito la suma de muchos?..¿como si fueran modulos interconectados entre si?
P.e.Necesito que D funciones..pero C solo funciona con una corriente de 5V 0,5mA (p.e)
D es la suma de B y C y a B le va a entrar una corriente de X e Intensidad X2 y a C le entrara una corriente de Y e intensidad I2 la suma de las dos corrientes seran la que necesite C etc,etc,etc 
no quiero aburrirles.
¿se trata "solo" de eso?
¿De ir interconectando "cosas"?
En fin...que estoy hecho un lio.

Un saludo al foro.

PD.Donde vivo,por desgracia no hay Tecnicos cualificados asi que nos tenemos que buscar la vida.
PD2-No sabia si ubicar este tema aqui o en Cuestiones elementales de electronica.Ruego lo muevan donde consideren mas apropiado.


----------



## Imzas (Abr 9, 2012)

ups, creo que me hice un lio, lo abstracto no es lo mio definitivamente.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 9, 2012)

Al parecer haces una analógia entre la programación y la electrónica... hasta cierto punto son similares.
Igualmente existen problemas que resolver por ejemplo, de dos salidas A + B = C donde A y B pueden ser señales de algún sensor y C la respuesta del circuito ante esas señales de estímulo.
Concreamente, si, solo se trata de interconectar circuitos o etapas entre sí pero con un fin especial: resolver una ecuación lógica, modificar algún parámetro de una determinada señal, etc.

Puedes empezar leyendo tutoriales de electrónica (en el foro existen varios) para que te vayas haciendo un bosquejo sobre lo que trata todo este asombroso tema. 
Saludos


----------



## Negao (Abr 10, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> ups, creo que me hice un lio, lo abstracto no es lo mio definitivamente.



Saludos jazminia,de la abstraccion nacen las formas 





Daniel Meza dijo:


> Al parecer haces una analógia entre la programación y la electrónica... hasta cierto punto son similares.
> Igualmente existen problemas que resolver por ejemplo, de dos salidas A + B = C donde A y B pueden ser señales de algún sensor y C la respuesta del circuito ante esas señales de estímulo.
> Concreamente, si, solo se trata de interconectar circuitos o etapas entre sí pero con un fin especial: resolver una ecuación lógica, modificar algún parámetro de una determinada señal, etc.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta Daniel (permiteme tutearte).
A grandes rasgos no encuentro muchas diferencias y lo que me ayudo a aprender a programar (dentro de mis limitaciones) fue presisamente aprender el concepto del por que y del como.
Estoy familiarizado ya con muchos conceptos de leyes matematicas asociadas a la Electronica y (con todos mis respetos) aun me cuesta darme cuenta de lo asombrosamente "facil" que puede llegar a ser,aunque me encuentre aun en el principio de este,como bien has dicho,asombroso mundo que es en si la Electronica.
El motivo de la pregunta,o el concepto de la misma,era precisamente esa.
Si no deja de ser el de dividir un "problema" en muchos mas pequeños y "faciles" de solucionar.
Es que paso de un mundo donde se simula la fisica a otro en que la fisica es real.

Un saludo y gracias por tu aclaracion.


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola, no creo haber entendido bien la pregunta, por eso te respondo en base a lo que entendí.

En electrónica sí son módulos de hardware que van realizando distintas tareas, por lo general, en un ejemplo particualr, una señal es filtrada, luego amplificada, luego pasada a un conversor analogo digital (ADC), para ser procesada. Cada uno de éstos es un módulo distinto.

A veces no se puede conectar la salida de un modulo a la entrada de otro así nomás, por lo que es necesario algún módulo intermedio, para adaptar voltajes o impedancias.

En el caso de las corrientes eléctricas (por si habías preguntado eso) la suma de las corrientes en una malla dan una resultante sí, podes leer la ley de Kirchoff para entenderlo mejor.

Cualquier otra duda pregunta.

Saludos!


----------



## Negao (Abr 10, 2012)

Entendiste bien @kuropatula y el ejemplo que me presentas ha sido muy clarificador tambien 



kuropatula dijo:


> En el caso de las corrientes eléctricas (por si habías preguntado eso) la suma de las corrientes en una malla dan una resultante sí, podes leer la ley de Kirchoff para entenderlo mejor.



Si,estoy al tanto de las Leyes de Kirchoff y llevo unos dias poniendolas a prueba junto a la Ley de Ohm ,en papel.

Gracias amigo por tu respuesta.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 11, 2012)

Si quieres ver la electronica a nivel atomico, si... un circuito es la suma de varios subcircuitos cada vez mas complejos... y los mas simples serian el Diodo, el resistor, el capacitor y la bobina


----------



## fernandob (Abr 11, 2012)

Negao dijo:


> ¿se trata "solo" de eso?
> ¿De ir interconectando "cosas"?
> .



no tan solo de eso:
primero hay que diseñar cada una de esas cosas.
y cada cosa que interconectas modifica el funcionamiento , tanto de componentes de un modulo como de modulos entre si .

luego, si hablas de digitales y en ciertos casos si, podes bastante bien interconectar cosas PERO  en casi cualquier diseño tenes realimentaciones, eso quiere decir que si tenes 10 modulos interconectados te puede ocurrir que cuando la salida de el modulo 5 cambie afecte a el modulo 2 ........y ahi la cosa se complica.

cuando hablas de analogica o electronica en la que queres usar "lo justito" ahi la cosa se vuelve mas exasperante.

podes diseñar algo que usaste 5 compuertas , un temporizador y 2 transistores y anduvo bastante con ese concepto.
y mañana ves un circuito con solo 4 transistores que hace lo mismo y te volves loco .

lo bueno de hacer las cosas digitales por modulo es que son mas faciles de comprender y mas faciles de modificar, lo malo es que usan mas componentes.


es algo similar a relojeria, es mas, antes se hacian muchos artilugios con mecanica de relojeria :
si queres que funcione tienen que estar todas las piezas exactamente como es debido, y si , podes interconectar modulos y la interconexion de los modulos hacen una cosa mas grande , pero debe estar todo perfecto.
y , bueno, la electronica es mas chiquita, y avanza mas rapido y no hay desgaste como la mecanica........pero es inmovil .


----------



## Negao (Abr 12, 2012)

Gracias a ambos por sus comentarios.
Ya me voy formando una idea.


----------

